# ups battery backup



## bestpain (Apr 1, 2013)

i want to change my battery of ups....my current ups is of truepower 600va......my current configuration is hd 7770,corsair 430cxv2,core i3,monitor 15,6 lcd..........how much backup should i get by changing battery


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2013)

I had replaced battery of my Zeb. UPS with an EXIDE battery. It cost me Rs.600 only. 
I was getting good backup of around 10-15 mins w/o GPU.


----------



## bestpain (Apr 1, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> I had replaced battery of my Zeb. UPS with an EXIDE battery. It cost me Rs.600 only.
> I was getting good backup of around 10-15 mins w/o GPU.



thnx man i will also get exide 600 va battery


----------



## bestpain (Apr 24, 2013)

my ups doesnt give me any backup ...it always vibrate and shut down when power cuts....but when i connect only monitor to ups it gives me good backup...is the battery dead?


----------



## Barpanda (Apr 24, 2013)

How many minutes back-up do you currently get?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 24, 2013)

I get 30 mins. plus backup from APC 600VA UPS.


----------



## bestpain (Apr 24, 2013)

0 seconds on complete pc and 10 min on monitor


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 24, 2013)

You are facing the same problem as that of mine. After replacing my PSU even I am unable to get any back up. Then I got to know that its the UPS problem not battery. Actually the battery is working fine but it doesnt provide Sine Wave output wave form which most of these branded PSUs need. 
I checked with an Intex 600VA UPS with Modified Sine Wave output, and it gave good backup. 

So, I hope you need to get a new UPS with Sine Wave or modified Sine Wave output.


----------



## bestpain (Apr 24, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> You are facing the same problem as that of mine. After replacing my PSU even I am unable to get any back up. Then I got to know that its the UPS problem not battery. Actually the battery is working fine but it doesnt provide Sine Wave output wave form which most of these branded PSUs need.
> I checked with an Intex 600VA UPS with Modified Sine Wave output, and it gave good backup.
> 
> So, I hope you need to get a new UPS with Sine Wave or modified Sine Wave output.



now thats another shock after upgrading my old pc....what was ur problem?....my ups battery is 2 yrs old and was non used from 1 yr also...

any way to check that its ups problem?

any way to check that its ups problem?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 24, 2013)

Even my UPS's battery had become weak. So, I replaced 'em with new EXIDE battery. My PC was running fine. 
Then I sent my FSP SAGA-II 500 for RMA. Mean while I was using an Intex 450W PSU and even it ran fine. After I got my PSU from RMA, replaced with FSP APN 700, my UPS doesnt gaive any backup. It hardly gives backup for 7-8sec. 

But my UPS ran fine on another system with Zebronics 450W PSU. So, its definitely not UPS problem. 

To check the battery, take it to the EXIDE store where you boought the battery from. 
To check the UPS, take it to the service center or any other local Stabilizer maker.


----------

